# What's this Whizzer worth?



## mickeyc (Mar 10, 2018)

What's missing?  Supposed to be a '49.  Any help/suggestions appreciated.


----------



## whizzerbug (Mar 10, 2018)

your whizzer is a 1949/50 pacemaker, should have a 300 series motor check the serial # looks like an H model ,missing is the front motor mount,clutch handle and cable, compression twist grip,gas line,rear drive belt,if the motor is good 1200-1500  more if you part it out, I could use the fenders and back wheel and seat if you do,,,,al


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks for that Al.  Will have to make up my mind what to do.

Mike


----------



## Boris (Mar 10, 2018)

If that's all that's missing and I had that Whizzer in my possession, I'd be keeping it. Missing parts would not be that hard to come by and it looks like a fun project. Plus, it looks like pretty decent original paint under the house paint, which looks like it might come off fairly easily. I wouldn't think that $1500 would be unreasonable for that Pacemaker as it sits. As whizzerbug said, parted would bring more, but I wouldn't do it. Just my opinion.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 16, 2018)

Hard to believe, but that's easily $2500 worth of goodies there.
$500 rear wheel
$850 whiz kit
$250 fork
$300 saddle
$300 front whl
$100 stand
$400 frame
$2700
I know, I'm building one.


----------



## Vincer (Mar 16, 2018)

I learned long ago that its a lot cheaper and easier to buy complete. If not, you often times will end up with more money into something than its worth. Vince


----------

